# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Eshte shpikur Makina e kohes! Po !

## OO7

Shume kohe me pare, psh ne kohen kur Skenderbeu luftonte Turqit, po ti thoje dikujt qe ne te ardhmen do kemi ca aparate te cilat do i quajm celulare dhe do flasim me njeri tjeterin me zë e jo duke ndezurr zjarre nga kalaja Petreles per ti bere shenje qe po vin Turqit kalas se Krujes, do qeshnin dhe do i dukej absurde dhe e pamundur. Po ashtu do te quanin te cmendur po ti thoje njeriut ne ate kohe se ne te ardhmen do shpiken makineri ne forme dhomadh qe do fluturojn ne ajer me njerez edhe do shkojn ne Turqi per 1 ore (aeroplani). Skenderbeu vet do qeshte e do thoshte cesht ky raketik qe po na tregon pralla me mbret ktu.
E thash kte shembull me siper qe te ndergjegjsoheni dhe te mos kundershtoni per ato qe do them me poshte sepse asnjeher nuk i dihet se cfar mund te shpiket ne te ardhmen, gjera qe nuk i konceptojm dot tani mund te shpiken ne te ardhmen.
MAKINA E KOHES tani eshte nje fantazi tek Ne dhe dicka qe cdokush nga njohurit qe ka njerezimi sot mendon se eshte dicka e pa-aritshme qe te udhetohet ne kohe. Por askush nuk e di se cfar mund te shpiket ne vitet 3000 apo 8000 apo dhe me larg. Askush nuk mund te dali tani e te thote JO ska mundesi te shpiket nje gje e tille. Une jam i mendimit se makina e kohes do shpiket net e ardhmen dhe njerezit jan kthyer mbrapa dhe na kan vizituar vazhdimisht (sdua te mar shembujt banal te atyre tipave qe thon se kemi ardhur nga e ardhmja). 
Lind pyetja se ku jan kta njerez qe kan ardhur nga e ardhmja, pse nuk i kemi pare. Ne fakt gjithmon kan ardhur dhe shpesh here i kemi pare por nuk kemi ditur ti cilesojme saktesisht se cilet jane duke i quajtur Aliene ose dhe ne lashtesi profet apo dicka tjeter por asnjehere nuk e kemi pare ospionin e te qenit njerez te ardhur nga e ardhmja.
Kemi mesuar neper shkollera se struktura e njeriut dikur ka qene ndryshe, njeriu ka qen me shtatlart sec eshte sot, ka qen i mbuluar me lesh (tani po shkojm drejt qerosllekut), si dhe shume ndryshime ne organizem ku po mar per shembull apandesitin i cili sot nuk kryen asnje funksion kur dikur ndoshta kryente e ne te ardhmen pas mijra vjeteve do zhduket fare.
Ne te ardhmen njeriu do jet akoma me i shkurter sipas gjasave, do jet pa qime ne trup e koke. Cmendoni per mijra deshmitare qe kan pare qenie jashtokesore me pershkrimin qe jut thash pak me siper? (pa qime, te shkurter)
Pra une dal ne konkluzionin se ataq qe i quajm sot Aliene nuk jan vertet te ardhur nga ndonje planet tjeter por jan njerez Tokesor qe vijn e na vizitojn nga e ardhmja per arsye qe nuk i dime. Ata kane fiks fizionomine qe jemi duke mare Ne avash avash, jan njerez te ardhur nga nje e ardhme ndoshta mijera vjecare. Pse jo ! Makina e kohes eshte shpikur dhe ata po na bejn vizita.
E di qe nuk ju`a pranon truri kte gje por ju lutem mos e kundershtoni kot sepse shpikjet nuk kan te sosur, sot po behen ekperimente ne projektin ATLAS dhe LHC dhe te panjohurat sdo reshtin, te jeni te sigurt per kte.
NASA kembengul se nga qielli nuk ka ardhur asnje objekt i paidentifikuar, radaret e NASA-s e rrethojn planetin si rrjet merimange, atehere nga na erdhen kta UFO qe mijera deshmitare i kan pare ne Toke ! Pergjigje i jep vetem Makina e kohes.

Ndoshta kta njerez qe kan ardhur nga e ardhmja do na flasin e do na tregojn te verteten por kam frik se pengesa kryesore eshte komunikimi, edhe pse jan njerez nga Toka jone, origjina e tyre, distanca prej mijera vjetesh qe na ndan prej tyre nuk na jep mundesi te komunikojme sepse ma ha mendja se edhe gjuha qe flasin, teknollogjia etj etj do ken ndryshuar nga kjo e sotmja, veshtire te meremi vesh edhe nese ata do duan te flasin me Ne.

Ne nuk perdorim as 15 % te kapacitetit te trurit tani per tani, ne te ardhmen kjo perqindje do rritet dhe imagjinoni vet nese do na funksiononte truri 100%. Duke pasur kte perqindje te ulet ne perdorimin e trurit, duke mos i dhen shum gjerave shpjegim jemi dorezuar dhe per cdo gje ngushellohemi ne fjalen Zot. 
Une besoj ne Zot por pse mos besoj dhe ne kto qe thash me siper, eshte e njejta gje, as Zotin se kemi pare ama e besojm.

DEMI KUQ

----------


## Zombi

Hipoteze interesante James Bond. Edhe une besoj se kjo shpikje do te ndodhe, ne fakt qe ka ndodhur ne te 'ardhmen'. Por, njerezimi i te 'ardhmes', si duket ka te zhvilluar shume egoizmin, i cili sot e cdo dite e me teper rritet tek qenia jone. Eh, me vjen keq qe ata nuk e ndajne me ne kete shpikje, qe dhe une te mundem te udhetoj, sot. Do doja te shkoja jo dhe shume larg nga e tashmja. Diku para disa viteve, sa per te ndryshuar nje vogelsire!

----------


## *suada*

*Kushedi sa gjera te fshehta qe mban NASA. Te jesh i bindur qe nuk tregojne te tera gjerat. Mendoj qe nuk jam e vetme qe e mendoj kete gje.

Sa per makinen e kohes do te doja te shkoja 2-3 vjet me pas per te shpetuar babain tim.*

----------


## andromeda_rock

interesant SBT .!.

----------


## Erlebnisse

Shkrim shume i bukur ky i joti, edhe se me duket gje teper ekstreme qe pasardhesit e mi pas mijera vjetesh te kene ngjashmerine e shpifme te ufove. 
Vallaj nuk do e pranoja e nuk ma ha mendja te ndodhi nje gje e tille, per faktin se sot po behen shume zbulime e zhvillime ne fushen e estetikes. 
E vertete eshte ajo qe thua ti qe ka njerez qerosa, por ne cdo kohe ka pasur njeres qerosa: Akili qe ka jetuar rreth 3200 vjet me perpara qeros ishte. Cuditerisht mbas 3000 vjetesh akoma Bota ka me shume njere me floke se sa qerose. 
Pastaj sa per ate qe njerezit do behen akoma me te shkurter nuk jam shume dakort, per faktin qe ne  e vejme re qe brez pas brezi njerezit jane zgjatur e kete e shikojme edhe me vellezerit apo me motrat tona me te vegjel ne krahasim me ne, jo me me ata qe po lindin tani qe kane gjith me te mirat, cdo lloj vitamine e doktorin ne prag te deres per gjene me te vogel. 
Njeriu sot po zbukurohet, semundjet po arrijne kure edhe aty ku nuk mund te mendohej, me shekuj te tere, qe do arrihej evolucion. 
Cfare mendon zotrote per nanoteknologjite qe zdo kemi me nevoje as per operacione e as per nje nderhyrje kirurgjikale, sepse cdo gje do behet nepermjet ketyre mekanizmave riparues qe jane me te vegjel se njeqelizoret. 
Nuk e di, por kjo qe thua me duket absurde e nuk kam deshiren me minimale ta mendoj, jo me ta besoj. 

P. S Sa per ate punen e qerosit, mjafton te shikosh Berlusconin qe para disa vjetesh ishte plloc pa floke e tani i ka mbjellur LoL e tashme eshte rob me floke :perqeshje:

----------


## CHE_GUEVARA

Shume Intersante Por Mendoj Qe Kurre Nuk Do Te Arrihet Diqka E Tille....

----------


## Sirius

> NASA kembengul se nga qielli nuk ka ardhur asnje objekt i paidentifikuar, radaret e NASA-s e rrethojn planetin si rrjet merimange, atehere nga na erdhen kta UFO qe mijera deshmitare i kan pare ne Toke ! Pergjigje i jep vetem Makina e kohes.
> DEMI KUQ


Nuk eshte e vertet lexo me teper.

----------


## Darius

> NASA kembengul se nga qielli nuk ka ardhur asnje objekt i paidentifikuar, radaret e NASA-s e rrethojn planetin si rrjet merimange, atehere nga na erdhen kta UFO qe mijera deshmitare i kan pare ne Toke ! Pergjigje i jep vetem Makina e kohes.


Kjo eshte njera nga teorite por sdo te thote se eshte e vetmja. Pastaj pse e tha NASA dhe eshte absolute? Me gjithe ato genjeshtra qe eshte kapur NASA dhe gjithe administrata e saj nuk e kuptoj si vazhdohet dhe konsiderohet fjala e tyre si te ishte pjese e ungjillit.

----------


## Slimshaddy

Nje lajm fantastik vella tashi ku jeni o burra te ndertojme edhe nje neve.! Shume mire per mendimin tim  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## goldian

ca kuptimi ka makina e kohes se nuk e kuptova

----------


## BvizioN

Bie dakort me ate te transformimit te fizikut dhe fizionomise se njeriut. Eshte fakt, gjithcka i nenshtrohet efektit transformues te kohes, madje dhe objektet teper te medhaja siq jane planetet, yjet, galaksite etj. 

Pakesimi i perdorimit te gjymtyreve te njeriut, me persosjen e shkences dhe teknikes eshte nje arsyje pse njeriu ne te ardhmen mund te duket i dobet nga ana fizike (pak a shume pamjen e alieneve)

Makina e kohes, nese nuk eshte krijuar, eshte qeshtje kohe deri sa te krijohet.

400 vite me pare, Da Vinci hodhi idene e asaj qe ne sot e njohim si aeroplan.  Njerezia e perqeshen, e hodhen poshte me pretekstin se vetem shpendet fluturojne. Sot njeriu fluturon ne hapesire. Pra, gjerat qe ne diapazonin e trurit tone jane te pamundura, e ardhmja do na i vertetoje ndryshe,

----------


## DiZi

per mendimin tim , ne jemi gjeneratat 'ma fatlume . te teknologjis qe ka qen prej se ka fillu te krijohet njerzimi 
kshtuqe jeta vazhdon ndoshta pas nje shekulli mendoj se do arrihet ende diqk rreth teknologjis kshtuqe ,jeta ka plot mistere ta pa zbulushme presim risi tjera ?

----------


## GL_Branch

> Pra une dal ne konkluzionin se ataq qe i quajm sot Aliene nuk jan vertet te ardhur nga ndonje planet tjeter por jan njerez Tokesor qe vijn e na vizitojn nga e ardhmja per arsye qe nuk i dime. Ata kane fiks fizionomine qe jemi duke mare Ne avash avash, jan njerez te ardhur nga nje e ardhme ndoshta mijera vjecare. 
> 
> DEMI KUQ


Ti paske dal shume vone ne kete konkluzion  :ngerdheshje: , kete e ka thene qysh para 50 vjet Albert Anjshtani e do tjere.

Gjithesesi lidhje me UFO faktet tregojne krejt ndryshe qe kane te bej me qenje jashtetokesore.




> Ne te ardhmen njeriu do jet akoma me i shkurter sipas gjasave, do jet pa qime ne trup e koke. Cmendoni per mijra deshmitare qe kan pare qenie jashtokesore me pershkrimin qe jut thash pak me siper? (pa qime, te shkurter)
> Pra une dal ne konkluzionin se ataq qe i quajm sot Aliene nuk jan vertet te ardhur nga ndonje planet tjeter por jan njerez Tokesor qe vijn e na vizitojn nga e ardhmja per arsye qe nuk i dime.


Shkenca tregon te kunderten, njeriu po shkon duke zgjatur.

----------


## OO7

> ...
> 
> Gjithesesi lidhje me UFO faktet tregojne krejt ndryshe qe kane te bej me qenje jashtetokesore.


Asgje nuk mund te quhet fakt nese nuk eshte zyrtare, dhe gjersa nuk kan dal zyrtarisht te thone se ekzistojne alienet, te ben te mendosh se dicka tjeter shum e thelle fshihet mbrapa kur mendon se sa te shumte jane deshmitaret e ktyre objekteve te paidentifikuara fluturuese.

----------


## GL_Branch

> Asgje nuk mund te quhet fakt nese nuk eshte zyrtare, dhe gjersa nuk kan dal zyrtarisht te thone se ekzistojne alienet, te ben te mendosh se dicka tjeter shum e thelle fshihet mbrapa kur mendon se sa te shumte jane deshmitaret e ktyre objekteve te paidentifikuara fluturuese.


Pse duhet te jete patjeter zyrtare?, dihet mire pse nuk e zyrtarizojne, e ka shpjegu edhe Dariusi ne disa perkthime qe i ka postuar ketu dhe pak a shume gjithe deshmite jane te njejta dhe perputhen, kurse ky mendimi jote eshte komplet iluzion pa asnje fakt konkret eshte thjeshte hamendje.




> Bie dakort me ate te transformimit te fizikut dhe fizionomise se njeriut. Eshte fakt, gjithcka i nenshtrohet efektit transformues te kohes, madje dhe objektet teper te medhaja siq jane planetet, yjet, galaksite etj. 
> 
> Pakesimi i perdorimit te gjymtyreve te njeriut, me persosjen e shkences dhe teknikes eshte nje arsyje pse njeriu ne te ardhmen mund te duket i dobet nga ana fizike (pak a shume pamjen e alieneve)
> ,


Pse kohen e gurit apo bronzit cfare pune tjeter kane bere njerezit? per ate jetegjatesia ka qene me e shkurte edhe nga ana fizionomike kane qene me te shkurte dhe me fuqi me te dobet.

Eshte e kunderta qe thua ti, njerezit veten po shkojne duke persosur rastin me konkret e ke "sportin" (qe jane me qindra apo mijera dege te ndryshem) qe eshte bere pjese e pandashme e jetes.....prandaj keto 150 vitet e fundit qenja njerezore eshte zhvillu dukshem (si nga e gjatesise ashtu edhe fuqise, jetegjatesise etj.), ne vitet 1800-1900 gjatesia e nje njeriu (te dy gjinite bashke) evropian mesatarisht ka qene 1.60-1.65 kurse sot eshte 1.70-185.

Pastaj rol ka lujt edhe ushqimi qe eshte persos dhe do persoset me tej.

Per 007, perderisa thua ti qe njerizimi ka mundur te evolohet ne alien reptil ...perderisa njerezimi e ka shpifk makinen e se shkuares (gje qe nuk e perjashtoj si mundesi) atehere si ka mundesi qe nuk arrijne ta pengojne deformimin e races, a nuk eshte kontradite pak?...ti vetem sot ne vitin 2008 e ke shume te zhvilluar Mjekesine estetike sa qe arrijne ta ndrrojne edhe gjinine, fetyren etj, pse ti mendon pas 2000 vjeti do jete problem per me shpetu deformimin e races?

----------


## BvizioN

> Pse kohen e gurit apo bronzit cfare pune tjeter kane bere njerezit? per ate jetegjatesia ka qene me e shkurte edhe nga ana fizionomike kane qene me te shkurte dhe me fuqi me te dobet.


Te them qe jam shume i informuar rreth antropologise, fizikut te njeriut nga lashtesia, genjej. Por mendoj qe njerezit qe kane nderuar piramidat apo shume vepra te tjera te cilat i kane rezistuar kohes, nuk duhet te kene qene aq te dobet dhe te shkurter. Gjithsesi mund te jete ajo qe thua ti.

Ne fakt, ne ate qe ke cituar une nuk kam thene se njeriu behet shtatshkurter, dhe nuk e kam cekur fare qeshtjen e gjatesise. Ne pergjithesi kam thene qe gjithcka i nenshtrohet transformimit me kalimin e kohes, gje e cila eshte fakt. Mos ushtrimi i gjymtyreve eshte nje arsyje pse fiziku dobesohet. Arsyje pse astronautet kur kthehen nga hapesira mezi qendrojne ne kembet e tyre (kur nuk kane patur rastin te perballen me gravitetin, edhe pse kane paisje per te ushtruar stervitje, stimulues graviteti, etj.. gjate gjithe kohes)

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Mbaj mend ne nje emisjon qe nje shkencetar rus, kishte projektuar kete makinen e kohes..., dhe nje shkencetar italian i ftuar ne kete emisjon, thoshte qe ne teori nuk eshte e pa mundur te ndertohej kjo "makine". Ai bente nje fare eksperimenti keshtu, merrte ne duar nje fije peri dhe e tendoste ate duke e mbajtur ne te dyja skajet..., ai thoshte se dora e djathte ishte largesia X , pastaj dora e majte ishte ajo Y, ok, po atehere si i behet te shkoje nje njeri nga nje vend x----Y, ose nga nje kohe X ne Y , ai kete e provonte me nje xhest qe per thjeshtesine praktike me beri ti besoja ( te pakten edhe 30 minuta mbas emisjonit ),  ai bashkoi dy polet ose pikat me te largeta, keshtu u krijua nje rreth, ku edhe bufi e kuptonte qe pika A dhe B ose X dhe Y ose ose ..., ishin bashkuar, ja pra si shpjegohet ne teori...

----------


## Darius

Ne pergjigje te kesaj qe ka shkruar arbereshi niko po ripostoj dicka qe kam shkruar ne nje teme tjeter kohe me pare. Mbas pyetjes se nje antareje mbi vazhdimesine hapesire kohe (ose kontiniumi) si dhe perkulja e kohes dhashe kete pergjigje (shpresoj te ndihmoje me shume ne teme):




> Renegata une sjam fizikant megjithate do perpiqem te ta shpjegoj sa me thjeshte dhe shkurt qe te jete e mundur.
> 
> Teoria e kontiniumit (ose vazhdimesia) hapesire kohe eshte koncepti qendror i Teorise se Relativitetit te hartuar nga Albert Einstein (qe besoj e ke mesuar ne fizike ne shkolle). Nese nuk te kujtohet atehere shkurtimisht po ta shpjegoj qe Relativiteti eshte nje teori fizike qe shfuqizon konceptin e levizjes absolute dhe ne vend te saj trajton levizjen relative midis dy sisteme referencash. Nje koseguence e kesaj teorie eshte ajo qe koha dhe hapesira nuk shikohen me si te ndara nga njera tjetra por shikohen si pjese e asaj qe quhet nje vazhdimesi (ose kontinium) kater dimensional i njohur ndryshe si kohe-hapesire. Me shqip, ose sic e njohim ne menyre me te thjeshte eshte kur nje objekt i afrohet shpejtesise se drites (300.000 km/s) e cila eshte me e shpejta qe njihet nga shkenca, koha ndryshon rrjedhen e saj duke u ngadalesuar deri sa ndalon krejtesisht kur objekti e arrin kete shpejtesi maksimale. Pra kjo teori lidhet ngushte me kohen, hapesiren dhe levizjen e objekteve brenda ketyre. 
> 
> Ndersa kur flasim per kontiniumin kohe-hapesire duhet patur parasysh qe nje si te thuash model qe kombinon hapesiren tre dimensionale qe njohim ne (gjatesi, gjeresi dhe lartesi) dhe kohen nje dimensionale ne nje trup te vetem qe e merr emrin kontiniumi hapesire-kohe. Ne kete rast koha eshte ajo qe luan rrolin e dimensionit te katert. Sipas perceptimit hapsinor Euklidian, universi yne eshte i perbere nga tre dimensione te hapesires dhe nje dimension te kohes. Kur te dyja konceptet kombinohen ne nje te vetem atehere behet me e thjeshte per te thjeshtuar ne menyre te ndjeshme ligjet e fizikes qe pretendohet se funksionojne te njejta ne univers, ne nivel supergalaktik dhe ate subatomik. 
> Kontiniumi Hapesire-Kohe eshte si te thuash "vendi" ku ndodhin te gjitha fenomenet fizike. Psh, levizja e planeteve rreth Diellit mund te shpjegohet ne nje lloj te vecante hapesire-kohe, ose levizja e drites rreth nje ylli mund te pershkruhet si nje tjeter lloj hapesire-kohe.
> 
> Kjo do te thote qe ngjarjet ne hapesire-kohe jane ne varesi te cdo vezhguesi.
> 
> ...

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Shume e drejte, por me fal se nuk e pata lexuar me pare.
Megjithe ate ekzistojne edhe situata ose realitete te ndryshme te te qenit. 
Kjo e fundit ka te ngjare qe te jete edhe me e mundur se e para, gjithnje si shpjegim i zhvendosjes se nje trupi korporativ. 
Ka nje shkencetar te mesit te shek. XX qe ka dedikuar tere jeten kesaj teorie, pra duke e thjeshtezuar disi, dy-tre-kater e me shume dimensionale...
Pra ai thoshte se; ne te njejten kohe ka disa linja ose menyra qe paralelisht ekzistojne ne te njejten kohe. Kjo po qe te luan mendsh fare...

----------


## Darius

> ne te njejten kohe ka disa linja ose menyra qe paralelisht ekzistojne ne te njejten kohe. Kjo po qe te luan mendsh fare...


Eshte ideja e ekzistences se dimensioneve ose me sakte realiteteve paralele. Kjo ne thelb shfuqizon konceptin kohe. Ne si humane e shohim kohen ne menyre lineare, pra me nje fillim, vazhdim dhe ... nuk mund te them fund pasi eshte koncept pertej te kuptuarit tone. Kur them shfuqizon konceptin kohe kam parasysh qe kohes nuk i jepet nje vlere e caktuar, ajo mbetet kohe duke shkrire brenda te tashmen, te kaluaren dhe te ardhmen. Pra nuk ka rend. Shume abstrakt per tu perceptuar si koncept nga mendja jone e ndrydhur prej ligjeve ekzakte te mesuara neper shkolla por ja qe jane koncepte avanguard qe do revolucionalizojne fiziken dhe botekuptimin njerezor mbi ate qe e rrethon. Ja pse ka shume rendesi fizika kuantike. Sic specifikohet ne te (po e shkruaj ne anglisht qe mos i humbasi kuptimi): *Quantum physics dictates that if the base concept is not present in the human mind, not even the human eye will be able to see it.*

----------

